# Motor Help



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey Everyone! I am new to this site. I have not found my way around yet so i hope i posted this at the right place. anyways... i was looking at deer motors and i was wondering where i could go for really really cheap animated deer with the motors. (i don't want to buy them online) i was also looking for any project ideas you have to do with a deer motor. would a deer motor be able to support dr. kreepy's basic monster in a box? thanks in advance! 
~SuperCreep31


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

Home depot had animated deer on sale for $12 two weeks ago. They might be on sale again on black friday. Big Lots also has them pretty cheap. I however am not sure about how much weight they will hold.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Mib*

From what I have seen, MIB's make pretty sudden moves. Many are pnuematic. An animated deer motor is a gearmotor, and in general movement is slow. A wiper motor is likely a better choice. A wiper motor is also a gearmotor, but has a lower ratio and plenty of torque.

I should clarify. Lower ratio meaning a lower input to output variance. IE 1 : 5 as opposed to 1 :100


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

These motors tend not to be super powerful and they reverse when they get stuck.

They are good for some props and not so good for others. I doubt if they would work very well for an MIB.

The treasure chest is animated with a reindeer motor in this picture:
Halloween 2006 :: IMG_0252.jpg picture by bradbaum - Photobucket
But I used a more powerful motor to animate the pirate rowing the dingy.


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

I used a couple of deer motors in my head poppers this and neither one lasted thru Halloween. Next year I'll try something more heavy duty.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks everyone. i never thought about big lots...


----------

